# Error: Airbag



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

Anyone seen this on their Atlas???










It now happens for a few seconds after engine is started.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

chipster said:


> Anyone seen this on their Atlas???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I think it is time for an appointment.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Infant issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

Are there any other error messages coming up other than for the airbag? If so, its probably a weak battery. Weak batteries on CAN-bus electrical systems will cause various modules to loose communication with eachother, causing various error messages to show up on the message center. If it's only an airbag light, we know it's localised to the airbag system. Since it's not a constant message, I'm betting on a software update.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Found the issue*

Came to find out it was a persistent error... Checked the airbag module under the front passenger seat and voila.... The connector had come loose and was fully disconnected. It must've not been fully seated/locked in when the dealer reattached the module to the underseat frame. A couple months ago.
Everything is fine now.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

This occurred on our first drive home from the dealership but hasn't reappeared. Thanks for point out the culprit.. ill check it if the error ever shows up again.


----------



## j.champ (Nov 4, 2017)

This happened with mine as well. Took it to the dealer and they cleared the intermittent code. They also ordered a replacement airbag module but I have not been back to yet. Not sure it is necessary. Now that you mentioned the connector under the pass seat, I might look into that. Thanks for the update.


----------

